# Butterfly drop leaf table



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Been busy again in the shop. I have managed to start the lipping around the edge of the table top although it is slow going at this stage. After steaming the pieces I bent them on a former.








When they had cooled I then glued them to the table top. I definitely need more clamps though.








After a couple of days I had the Mahogany lipping/inlay finished.








I managed to finish the lipping on the centre section ready for rounding over.








Now that brings me to a question. After getting what I thought was Mahogany on the top it appears it is somewhat lighter in colour and I suspect it is Iroko by mistake! I now need to stain this darker to match the colour of the inlay in the legs. Is there any way to do this without the stain leeching into the beech at either side? I do hope so.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice work. I have yet tryied bending stuff .

I know what you mean about clamps I have a rack full and when I do a cabinet it doesn't take long to see the rack become empty.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I managed to crack the problem with the stain. Someone suggested painting sanding sealer on either side of the inlay with an artists brush just up to the inlay to seal it. Then using another artists brush apply the stain up to the lighter wood. It worked and now looks a pretty good match to the legs. 








Now I can concentrate on fitting the Beech lipping around the edge of the top now it is all bent to shape. :thank_you2:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice fix Mailee and that is looking really nice!


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I have lots of a pale mahogany that I pulled out of a demo in the late 90s. A big honkin bungalow with all the trim/finish material from the early 60s it is a very light weight and light brown lumber. 

Mahogany has a few grades in weight and color, which may depend on the latitude its grown in


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I managed to get the laquer on the table tops today. I shall now leave them until tomorrow and then start the finishing process. I already made the mistake of touching the laquer to see if it was dry....it wasn't.....Doh. As you can see I have put plenty on for this process.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I managed to get the table topos flatted and polished today and they turned out well as you can see. I also fitted the centre section top with some buttons to see what it looked like. Just waiting for the hinges to be delivered now and I am almost there.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks really nice. I like the mirror top finish.

Good job on the inlay for the legs it is a nice touch along with the buttons.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have now finished the table. Although the rule joint wasn't perfect it was acceptable to me as you can see from the pics. Just a final polish and a couple of touch ins and it can be delivered. I am happy with the result after all the hard work. I had to get my lad to help lift it down from the table saw as it was damn heavy.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice table well done!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

And I thought you could only do gates. Very nicely done Mailee.


----------



## Dangerman (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Mailee, I work on Guitars and normally allow up to 2 weeks before I even breath on laquer you will get a much more professional finish if you allow it to harden.Then do a rough polish. Look for any blemishes if you find any use a Q tip to touch up, lightly sand and re-polish. But wow nice job and the fix for the inlay was spot on. I have done barrier repairs on purflings and rosettes the same way.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Excellant job my friend, what a challange.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Got invited to a get together at the neighbours for whom I built the drop leaf table for so I got some pictures of it in use. I think new chairs will be on the menu next for sure.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow, Mailee... That is one *gorgeous* table. You've got some mighty lucky neighbors!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That is a gorgeous table! Well done!


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Honestly, I've never seen a dining room table with drawers, but your table is absolutely beautiful! Your choice of contrasting woods makes this project really stand out.


----------

